# PG high error using ATX Power supply tester



## dwinches (Dec 9, 2007)

I've got an older system of mine rocking a MSI K8N Neo Platinum, socket 939 with an Athlon 64 Winchester core and 2g of Corsair RAM. 

Recently stopped booting. 

The MOBO has a add-on for the back with USB ports and 4LEDs that show diagnostic info. It said that the processor was not booting and sure enough, the system would not POST. I pulled the processor and reseated it, which may not have been the right choice, but now, the mobo won't even power up (ie: fans don't spin up and the power supply fan does not even come on.)

I pulled out my power supply tester and got it to turn on and all the rails have normal voltage, but the PG readout is alarming as high (990 or greater), although it does not always do this. What exactly is going wrong with the PS and does this sound more likely to be a fried mobo or a faulty powersupply?

Thanks all,
Dave


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The PG is the "Power_Good" signal that allows the CPU to reset and begin booting the PC.
If it is not present withing 400-500 milliseconds the PC simply will not boot.


----------



## PLACEBOID (Jan 28, 2008)

Sounds like a power supply prob to me if the PSU cooler fan isn't running.


----------



## dwinches (Dec 9, 2007)

I purchased another powersupply and it tested fine, but produced the same failure to boot when connected to the mobo. when I tried my original PS again, the PG error had resolved, so I am thinking that it must be the mobo/proc that is blown. 

Anyone know of resources that I could read up a little more about the PG concept?


----------



## PLACEBOID (Jan 28, 2008)

I just re-read your original post:"I pulled the processor and reseated it, which may not have been the right choice, but now, the mobo won't even power up"

Is it possible that you did not reseat the CPU properly? It is quite easy to bend pins if you do not remove the CPU carefully enough...they can be rebent back into shape but it is a tedious exercise...I would suggest using a nail file or similar shaped object...rather than bending individual pins carefully run the file up the rows and columns until they are all straight again....be very careful not to overbend the pins or metal fatigue can cause the pins to drop off and then you will most likely have to buy a new CPU!

As for the PG thing wiki has this to say: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Good_Signal


----------



## dwinches (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll give that a look, but the processor did not seem to have any bent pins before. Thanks for the wiki link.


----------

